# spinners for au sable



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

I am hoping to take my 7 year old down the au sable below mio and was wondering if anyone had any tips on sizes and colors of panther martins or mepps spinners that I should get him to use. I mainly fly fish in that section but want something to keep his interest.

Also, how should I position the boat for him. I have a drift boat. Should he be throwing slightly upstream and retrieving back to the boat?

Don't want anyone's secrets just some tips to get my son into a few fish. Like I said I haven't spinner fished much and I want this to be as fun as possible for him. He has a good attention span and can cast well, just hope to reward him for his efforts with a few fish.

Thanks for any help. PM's are fine if that works better for people.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Size 4 panthers. Have him toss upstream along the banks, in the deeper water or where there is a nice bend under foliage. you'll mostly be targeting browns, so throw near the thick of it. Browns are like the large mouth bass of the trout world. 

Btw- I typically use gold blades.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally agree that #4 panther martins would be a perfect size. That stretch would be an absolute blast to float using spinners. Be sure to let us know how you do and more importantly have fun with your boy. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. My son is very excited to go. He has really been doing good at school and this should be a nice reward for him. We will probally head out this afternoon, pick up a handful of spinners and launch around 3or4. This way maybe dad will get to throw at a few trout feeding on top at the end of the day. I told my son we would take the grill and he could pick whatever he wants for dinner. He picked hot dogs- gotta love kids. I will post back and let you know how it goes. Thanks Again.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Panther Martin Black with yellow dots and gold blades for overcast days/yellow with red dots and silver blades for sunny days.

This is what I start with. Good Luck


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Mepps 3 with a copper blade is good on that stretch. The river width changes pretty fast in spots so if he is aiming for shore you will have some spinners pretty high up in trees. The DNR put in the candy bars a couple of weeks ago and they have spread out everywhere, any riffle should hold lots of 8" rainbows that will hit a spinner.


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I actually made it to the river. The panther martins did the trick for my son. He caught a lot of fish and never stopped casting during the whole float. He has a good attention span for a 7 year old. Largest fish was probally 14" with lots of the smaller planters mixed in but he had a blast. I took my fly rods and never got them out of the case, I was having too much fun watching him.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrat,s 

Great memories last a lifetime.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Way to go Dad!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Number of fish I have had great luck on Roster tail 1/8 oz black and silver body. I like to cast at just above 90 angle up stream and float past while retrieving. I also when they hit the waters edge like to rip them back before starting to retrieve. I've had great luck with that method. 





















I've also caught some on Mepps #4 gold blade










I have an 8 year old son that I take quite often and spinner fishing is tough for a youngster because casting is so important. I like to do a lot of the casting and let him do all the retrieving. He has had some luck but we have had some snags also. No matter what getting a kid on the river and outdoors is an awesome expierence. I would just temper the expectations going in and make it as fun as possible for him.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Sage XP said:


> Well I actually made it to the river. The panther martins did the trick for my son. He caught a lot of fish and never stopped casting during the whole float. He has a good attention span for a 7 year old. Largest fish was probally 14" with lots of the smaller planters mixed in but he had a blast. I took my fly rods and never got them out of the case, I was having too much fun watching him.


 
Awesome!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Nice.


----------

